

Pixar builds amazing moving 3D sculpture "zoetrope" (video) - psawaya
http://www.dump.com/2011/03/23/pixar-creates-a-beautiful-3d-animated-sculpture-video/

======
toddwahnish
I saw this at the MOMA in NYC a few years ago. As a former Cartoon Network
animator, let me tell you, it's the most incredible experience to see it in
person. Completely hypnotizing in the best of ways.

------
rtbyr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372748> : 5 comments

